# ViP922 - S1.18 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

We got first report.

*129W, tp30:*
R0089041729-R0107598693 
R0128010045-R0128010045 
R0128027610-R0128027610 
R0127762957-R0127762957

DL just started...
Hanged at fifth letter of "Sele" word 

9:05pm - second try ... so slow ... spooling speed is 250 Kbps instead of normal 2 Mbps... in 30 min ~40% done ... it's took over 1 hour to DL the image !


----------



## Conway

I have a VIP 922. I am on the Eastern Arc.. I am still on 116.


----------



## P Smith

Conway said:


> I have a VIP 922. I am on the Eastern Arc.. I am still on 116.


I added the source (bold).


----------



## Conway

Bummer.. I hope they add the update to one of the eastern arc locations.


----------



## P Smith

Conway said:


> Bummer.. I hope they add the update to one of the eastern arc locations.


It could be there, I didn't check EA for it - ask James Long; he has everything to check EA FW streams.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

922 software updates download on EA occur from 72.7. This shows to be a partial release. Thanks.



Conway said:


> Bummer.. I hope they add the update to one of the eastern arc locations.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Given that they accidentally broke DLNA on S1.17... I expect a lot of folks were semi-happy to not get that release... especially if S1.18 now fixes that and keeps the Blockbuster stuff.

This is why sometimes they roll out slowly, to give customers a chance to find those intermittent or weird things that they missed.

I expect DLNA is something that gets backburner-ed if Dish expects not a lot of people are using it. I honestly don't know how popular that feature is... and while it doesn't excuse them for breaking it, maybe they figured getting Blockbuster support out quickly was more important since they appear to have followed up and fixed DLNA again.


----------



## umbertob

I played with S1.18 quite a bit last night, including downloading and watching a couple more [email protected] movies and streaming music from one of my DLNA servers. Everything is pretty zippy, I couldn't really find any obvious faults or issues with this version. I think this may be the release everyone will get real soon.


----------



## P Smith

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> 922 software updates download on EA occur from 72.7. This shows to be a partial release. Thanks.


The question was is *the S1.18* spooling at EA sats/tpns? Perhaps you could say what tpn is using for the version - ppl will check if signal level is adequate to get the version.


----------



## sulu600

I am on the EA and just noticed that I have 118 on my 922. Noticed it because when I turn on the receiver for the first time today at 5pm, only had two small PIP pictures on my 47" Samsung. Nothing would get the regular picture back except to unplug and reboot. Haven't tried any features yet, but they are updating the Eastern Arc folks.

Steve


----------



## P Smith

Good sign for all gamma testers on East Coast.


----------



## SandyG3

Updated last night and DLNA working great this morning. Thanks Dish for the quick fix!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You're welcome! I'm glad it is working for you. Thanks.



SandyG3 said:


> Updated last night and DLNA working great this morning. Thanks Dish for the quick fix!


----------



## BobaBird

I noticed I can no longer use the FF/Rew buttons to go to the end/beginning of the My Recordings entries. It does still work in the Timers list.

Still unable to jump to a letter within the A-Z sorted recordings list. (feature not carried over from the older DVRs)


----------



## Jhon69

Received S1.18 this morning so far only issue I have found is my Weather App took awhile to load but it finally did load up,will continue my issues search,but so far [email protected] looks good!.


----------



## Jhon69

BobaBird said:


> I noticed I can no longer use the FF/Rew buttons to go to the end/beginning of the My Recordings entries. It does still work in the Timers list.
> 
> Still unable to jump to a letter within the A-Z sorted recordings list. (feature not carried over from the older DVRs)


I tried that on my 922/wMT2 and can report not having the FFW/Rew issues on mine.Also the 2nd time I loaded the Weather App it loaded and worked correctly.


----------



## umbertob

Haven't had problems with ff/rew buttons either since receiving S118, but I briefly experienced a somewhat similar issue last night. My channel up/down buttons stopped working when tuned to a specific channel, but would work just fine to scroll up and down within the guide. Then, an hour later, for no particular reason (didn't reboot or anything) the buttons started changing channels up and down again.  I am using a Harmony universal remote and normally I would have blamed the remote for that hiccup, but now I am not so sure. If it happens again, I guess I'll have to pull out the original clicker and see what happens. [email protected] continues working beautifully though.


----------



## Jhon69

umbertob said:


> Haven't had problems with ff/rew buttons either since receiving S118, but I briefly experienced a somewhat similar issue last night. My channel up/down buttons stopped working when tuned to a specific channel, but would work just fine to scroll up and down within the guide. Then, an hour later, for no particular reason (didn't reboot or anything) the buttons started changing channels up and down again.  I am using a Harmony universal remote and normally I would have blamed the remote for that hiccup, but now I am not so sure. If it happens again, I guess I'll have to pull out the original clicker and see what happens. [email protected] continues working beautifully though.


I have had original remote issues before this to help solve this I turned off my HDTV Ambient Light Sensor,my remote antenna in back was straight up,I pushed the angle it was in back a little and that seem to help the erratic remote issues I was having.It almost seems like the original remote goes a little crazy during logo updating times and guide updating times,that's just my opinion.

But these type of remotes are subject to interference from different sources.I also have a Logitech Harmony 300i I use also if the original remote seems alittle crazy when I am trying to scroll through the guide,so who knows, to me it's a work in progress to try and find solutions to my issues,but I still like my 922/wMT2 very much and even more now with [email protected]


----------



## umbertob

Had an issue last night, which I haven't experienced before receiving S1.18. I always have my 922 in Solo mode. Last night PIP wouldn't pop up, so I checked the settings and under the Solo / Duo menu I was informed my receiver was currently in Duo mode and asked if I wanted to switch back to Solo (but I never switched to Duo to begin with...) I clicked on Yes, but the mode didn't change to Solo, it stayed in Duo. After a few more unsuccessful tries via the Settings menu, I decided to soft reboot, and the 922 automatically came back in Solo mode after the reboot process ended. Everything has been working fine since.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

umbertob said:


> Had an issue last night, which I haven't experienced before receiving S1.18. I always have my 922 in Solo mode. Last night PIP wouldn't pop up, so I checked the settings and under the Solo / Duo menu I was informed my receiver was currently in Duo mode and asked if I wanted to switch back to Solo (but I never switched to Duo to begin with...) I clicked on Yes, but the mode didn't change to Solo, it stayed in Duo. After a few more unsuccessful tries via the Settings menu, I decided to soft reboot, and the 922 automatically came back in Solo mode after the reboot process ended. Everything has been working fine since.


Had you recently engaged Sling?

Sling puts the receiver in dual mode... and every once in a while it doesn't put it back into solo mode.


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> Had you recently engaged Sling?
> 
> Sling puts the receiver in dual mode... and every once in a while it doesn't put it back into solo mode.


That's a feature I don't use much but I do use it.Tried it yesterday and it worked flawless.But like I said I don't use it that often but it's sure nice to have.Someone who uses it daily I'm sure should be able to encounter more issues than the way I use it.


----------

